# Walnut Bar w/solid Walnut Top



## therealbigman

Gonna Rock and roll and get this done for a fella that wants this for Opening NFL Gameday .

The start


----------



## therealbigman

Sheet goods .










Joined side of a 8/4 Board , it is pretty .


----------



## bill

Now that's going to come out very nice, great selection


----------



## therealbigman

Case work and petition is done .


----------



## therealbigman

Started the blocking /paneling


----------



## therealbigman

Center Panels in and ready to be trimmed out .


----------



## therealbigman

Raised panels are complete .


----------



## Tortuga

Super work !!!!... Man !!..you are 'Speedy Gonzalez' on the production end. :spineyes:


----------



## therealbigman

Tortuga said:


> Super work !!!!... Man !!..you are 'Speedy Gonzalez' on the production end. :spineyes:


Tortuga ,

Thanks for the compliment ,

Things will slow down a bit when I get to the Top .

A bunch of jointing / planing / fiting just around the corner .


----------



## Hooked

Very nice (and QUICK.....lol) work. I'm looking forward to seeing the final results. Those panels have beautiful grain. Thanks for sharing the build photos.


----------



## therealbigman

Face Frame made this morning.

.


----------



## therealbigman

Married the Face Frame to the case today .


----------



## WildThings

This is going to be so sweet!!


----------



## therealbigman

WildThings said:


> This is going to be so sweet!!


Thanks , and I hope so !

Turned back up and ready to start some more trim work and the drawers.


----------



## Flat Fish

Looking good! Thanks for posting all the pictures. It is fun watching this come together.


----------



## therealbigman

Added a couple of drawers yesterday .


----------



## WildThings

Get that black case out of my cabinet before you scratch it !!! :rotfl:


----------



## therealbigman

WildThings said:


> Get that black case out of my cabinet before you scratch it !!! :rotfl:


Done .

gots to have a couple of adjustable shelves for the diff flavor koolaids.


----------



## therealbigman

Forgot to mention the sliding panel for hiding the Paraphernalia . :dance:


----------



## lady linda

Wow ! that is very nice.He should be proud.


----------



## Robert A.

Man that thing is gonna look sweet!! If you need my address again let me know!! Ha Ha Ha


----------



## therealbigman

Case is completed , now to move on to the top .


----------



## Slip

Looking great. Love the Walnut! Great job on the build!


----------



## Law Dog

Looks awesome. Great pics of the progress. Congrats!


----------



## therealbigman

Started matching and fitting for the top .


----------



## therealbigman

Cooking the sections .


----------



## therealbigman

More cook time and slowly going together.


----------



## WildThings

Oh So Close!! Looking Saweet


----------



## gator409

i wish i had your clamps. very nice work


----------



## iridered2003

looks like you may know what your doing??????????


----------



## therealbigman

Top is built , trimmed to size , edge beveled , sanded , sealed completly , and sanded again , now to start piling on the coats .

In the 1st 2 pics , you can see the drop-off from the trimmed side.


----------



## iridered2003

i dont need to know how it turns out, i know it's gonna be BAD TO THE BONE! my boy can work some wood


----------



## therealbigman

Almost there , starting to look presentable .


----------



## 3192

What type of finish are you using? Tremendous job on the build, thanks for sharing. gb


----------



## therealbigman

galvbay said:


> What type of finish are you using? Tremendous job on the build, thanks for sharing. gb


GB,

so far ,

Ive brushed on 7 coats of poly , sanded between each coat with 220 ,

brushed on 1 more thick coat and have sanded back down to the wood leaving only the completely filled imperfections .

Now I have started Spraying , I will do prolly 6-8 more thin coats and wet sand with 320 and mineral spirts between each coat .

Moving along .


----------



## therealbigman

Will be installing and setting up tomorrow .


----------



## WildThings

Here we go !!


----------



## MT Stringer

It looks really good. Nice work.


----------



## therealbigman

In and ready to be stocked .










He wanted this sign to go with it also .

The Depth of the top looks fantastic . Came out perfect .


----------



## iridered2003

thats your sign big


----------



## Flat Fish

That looks outstanding! Very nice job


----------



## Slip

That is Beautiful. That solid top sets off the rest of the great looking cabinet.


----------



## WildThings

It came out wonderful!!


----------



## therealbigman




----------



## Hooked

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Viking48

Great job - somebody's gotta be happy.


----------



## therealbigman

.......................Open For Business ..........................


----------



## iridered2003

big,whos crib is that?


----------



## MT Stringer

It sure turned out nice. I can't even see where the mistakes are!


----------



## therealbigman

iridered2003 said:


> big,whos crib is that?


A Couple on the East End .


----------



## therealbigman

MT Stringer said:


> It sure turned out nice. I can't even see where the mistakes are!


Whats the saying , If ya don't make any mistakes , ya must not be doing nothing.


----------



## iridered2003

MT Stringer said:


> It sure turned out nice. I can't even see where the mistakes are!


you wont see any with my boy. if he makes one, it's redone


----------



## therealbigman

So the Couple I built the bar for says Cutting the Toddy Fixins on the granite is dulling they're knives and want a nice cutting board .

Ok Then , No problem

So if I'm gonna do one, I might as well do a dozen , Right ?


----------



## jdusek

Do you sell those cutting boards? They sure look nice.


----------



## therealbigman

jdusek said:


> Do you sell those cutting boards? They sure look nice.


Yes Sir I do , pm sent .


----------



## therealbigman

The fella ended up wanting 4 of them ,


----------



## iridered2003

go head on with your bad self bigman


----------



## therealbigman

iridered2003 said:


> go head on with your bad self bigman


Wow Red ,

over 6500 views , I'm very stoked / excited / can't believe it , but very happy , along with thankful , proud , and actually stunned . I'm glad I did this when I look back .

I was just going thru of some of the threads I started here , and 5 other forums 
that I'm a member of .

When I started this thread I thought that I was wasting space on a Fishing forum that don't give a ccchhhiiittt about a few miter cuts and glue-ups .

I'm glad that I did and will do another 1 of my client projects soon .

I have a woman that wants me to do a Kitchen job that I've been dodging , but it don't look like I'm gonna be able to hide good enough . LOL


----------



## JFolm

Just stumbled on to this, looks amazing.


----------



## iridered2003

3 years old bigman


----------



## therealbigman

I;m bumping this up for a few 2coolers asking about some of the things I've built and made . 

KC AK, and MM

Here ya go for a little look , some pics are probably missisng .

Thanks for the interested . 

KC , lets talk tomorrow .


----------

